# استعدادات استقبال الكريسماس فى بعض المناطق فى العالم



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اقتربت اعياد الميلاد في كل انحاء العالم وزينت الشوارع بالأضواء
 وجدت مجموعة صور قلت اجيبهم نتفرج






 .






 شجرة الكريسماس أمام بوابة براندنبورج في برلين بألمانيا. تقدم بلدة نرويجية الشجرة كل عام كتقليد سنوي للمدينة.







 الأشجار مضاءة في شارع أونتر دين ليندن استعدادا لعيد الميلاد في برلين.







 الفنان الفرنسي سيدريك لوبورني وأعماله الضوئية فوق شاطئ البحيرة في جنيف، بسويسرا.






 الأضواء في شارع آندراسي بوسط بوادبست عاصمة المجر. المنطقة مدرجة ضمن قائمة اليونيسكو للتراث العالمي.







 أب يحمل طفله على كتفيه بينما ينظر إلى أكبر شجرة مزينة قرب كاتدرائية ألكسندر نيوسكي في العاصمة البلغارية صوفيا.






 أطفال يرتدون ملابس سانتا كلوز وملائكة ويشاركون في عرض في برلين.







 وفي كوريا الجنوبية، ارتدى هؤلاء الموظفون بملاهي إيفرلاند، ملابس سانتا كلوز وركبوا قطار الملاهي.





 المنظر من شارع الشانزيليزيه في باريس والأضواء تمتد من ميدان الكونكورد وحتى قوس النصر.​​


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*واااو وااو وااو*

*جمال جدا جدا*

*ثانكس*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

​ 

جامدين بجد
تعالى نشوف بلدنا هتعمل ايه هههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس يا احلى بنوته​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *واااو وااو وااو*
> 
> *جمال جدا جدا*
> 
> *ثانكس*​


نورت يا مارو الموضوع
ميرسى خالص لمرورك
كل سنة وانت طيب
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ​
> 
> جامدين بجد
> تعالى نشوف بلدنا هتعمل ايه هههههههههههههههههه
> ثانكس يا احلى بنوته​


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بلدنا هتولع سلك المواعين 30:
نورتى يا كركورتى
​


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​*
صور رااائعه

جدا جدا جدا

شكــــرا​


----------



## tena_tntn (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوه قوي 
شكرا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​*
> 
> صور رااائعه
> 
> ...


وحضرتك طيب وبخير
ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> *حلوه قوي
> شكرا*


ميرسى تينا لمرورك
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*شي حلو كتير

مشكورة







*


----------



## tonyturboman (11 ديسمبر 2009)

صور رائعة
شكرا لك      :big35:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *شي حلو كتير
> 
> مشكورة
> 
> ...


ميرسى كليمو لمرورك
كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

tonyturboman قال:


> صور رائعة
> شكرا لك      :big35:


ميرسى لمرورك ياتونى
كل سنة وانت طيب
​


----------

